# Just bought my new HEADUNIT..



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Pioneer DEH-24f 45W x 4... 





















its got the fold down face, and its really nice  gonna install it as soon as my sentra comes back from the shop


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

What did that run you? No more than $50, I hope.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Everyones a critic


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what did it cost you?

179.99?
I bought the pioneer 6400 off of ebay with the picture display for about 215.00 + shipping.

Nice setreo looks like mine!


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

Critic?? I didn't say that anything was wrong with the stereo, as it is a nice head unit that will look good and do a good job. It is just an older model (nothing wrong with that) that you should be able to pick up for a discount.

I'm all about saving money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

171.99 at walsmart


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i try to save it where i can...every little bit helps


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Warranty info*



selrider99 said:


> *i try to save it where i can...every little bit helps *


I hope you don't have any problems w/ your Pioneer Selrider99, as just about every place you can order pioneer online is not authorized to sell it on the net.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i bought it off ebay.....i have had it since febuary and no probs so far!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Warranty info*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> *
> 
> I hope you don't have any problems w/ your Pioneer Selrider99, as just about every place you can order pioneer online is not authorized to sell it on the net. *


If you find a great price listed on the net for a Pioneer or whatever... see if they have the same unit at soundomain.com, if they do, then use their price matching form. You usually get a same day email for the approval, with a coupon code to use at time of purchase. I saved about $70 doing this when I recently bought a DEH P7400 for my wifes car..... it came to $201.00 with shipping!


Also if you don't mind factory refurbished units check this site out... killer deals on older models like the DEH P7200...list was $499...refurb price $189! http://www.refurbdepot.com/productdetails2.cfm?Product_ID=1425


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pioneer


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats the one i have!!!!!!
it looks like mine anyway... i think the only diffrence between the 6400 & 7400 is a couple display options....but not sure


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

6400 doesn't play MP3's the 7400 does. Maybe screensaver differences, too. The 7400 is a nice model (picked it up for $220)


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

2002JustBlue said:


> *6400 doesn't play MP3's the 7400 does. Maybe screensaver differences, too. The 7400 is a nice model (picked it up for $220) *



The 7400 has front. rear, and sub pre-out I think the 6400 only has front and rear/sub


----------

